# foodstamps purchases which piss off cashiers.



## hutchie

this always makes me lol. i guess its childish but fuck them, i'd take their little job in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mouse

I've bought caviar and all the fixings to go with it.

hey, when you're so broke that you have no form of entertainment, not even a dollar to spend on a redbox movie or a TV to watch it on, a fancy ass meal can cheer you up.


----------



## bryanpaul

hahaha thats pimp.....................................grocery basket full of "redi-whip" is always a good one....... or their entire stock of vanilla extract


----------



## hutchie

lmfao, time for another trip to the market. thanks guys.


----------



## iamwhatiam

> or their entire stock of vanilla extract


what do you do with that may i ask?
-------------------
how about a cartload of eggs?


----------



## steelcitybrew

iamwhatiam said:


> what do you do with that may i ask?



I think vanilla extract is 30 or 40% alcohol or around there. Ive only ever used it by the tablespoon to clear up the shits. I wouldnt be able to stomach anymore than that though.


----------



## bryanpaul

steelcitybrew said:


> I think vanilla extract is 30 or 40% alcohol or around there. Ive only ever used it by the tablespoon to clear up the shits. I wouldnt be able to stomach anymore than that though.


yeah it's basically grain alcohol..... shit tastes TERRIBLE but it's booze......knew this kid chad in asheville spent his whole card on it....overpriced organic shit from the health food store..... we named a drink after him... a "chad slam" vanilla extact and cheerwine(or dr. pepper if your not in the southeast)


----------



## dprogram

Ooh. The only place I can find Cheerwine is in NC...Winston Salem had it. BTW...anyone else like Winston Salem? I thought it was pretty cool...but I haven't traveled much sooo...


----------



## AnthraxMatt

they were pretty pissed at Price Chopper when i bought $80 tenderloin, made some damn good fillet mignon wrapped in bacon, topped with cheese


----------



## hutchie

yeah, i mean fuck it. who wants to eat ramen noodles, oatmeal and trailmix for a fucking month. those cashiers think that they are the food stamp police sometimes, get all snotty and shit with you. if they don't like their job ill take the motherfucker for em.


----------



## flashinglights

a cashier didn't like it much when I paid cash for beer while paying foodstamps for food. never mind that it was for my roommate... they wouldn't believe it anyway so I didn't tell them, let em stew.


----------



## bryanpaul

flashinglights said:


> a cashier didn't like it much when I paid cash for beer while paying foodstamps for food. never mind that it was for my roommate... they wouldn't believe it anyway so I didn't tell them, let em stew.


yeah i've always felt like a jerk doin that


----------



## iamwhatiam

i do that all the time lol


----------



## Beegod Santana

Gotta love the cart full of whipped cream. Lobster got me the dirtiest looks though.


----------



## dprogram

Never considered vanilla extract...totally forgot about whipped cream. Man. I'm going shopping tomorrow. Might even get some mouthwash. LOL


----------



## Mouse

my stamps re-up tomorrow. woohoo!


----------



## Deleted member 20

I recently had a memorable moment while using ebt. It was a rare occasion that my girl was with me shopping. She rarely goes since she gets bad anxiety doing simple every day things in public. Her worse nightmare happened. There was like $200 in groceries in the cart. Between us we couldnt rub 2 nickels together in actual currency. The ebt transaction wouldnt cover a few dollars worth of something non food related. So Im an old pro at ebt an not the least bit shy. The clerk & the bagger are nitpicking items saying that they arent covered, like the premaid sandwiches we had or the sushi etc. Now had these foods been hot, they wouldnt be covered. They were well versed at embaressing poor people using ebt by making a big scene. Problem with this is we didnt have the money to pay for the item & they couldnt figure out exactly what item wasnt covered. We had a line forming, all the food all bagged up & a manager insisting on the mistake is ours in using ours because of insufficient funds or non food tems. I told them that this can be rectified using simple math & the receipt. To prove that they were wrong about the sushi & sanwiches i had them dig em out & delete them from the purchase. The balance was still there. I told them that it was a mistake on their part. Finally the manager found the culprit. A fucking pineapple. Some other dumbass grocery store worker had entered them into the system as non food. I did feel a small victory that day, knowing how dumb these people were & how ignorant they were towards an underemployed/unemployed customer using ebt. I was glad i stood my ground & fought that akward battle based on principal & basic need. We Needed that food & my gf wanted that whole pinapple because she never had one, it was almost as if she was splurging. I suggested buying canned out of simplicty & cost but decided it wasnt worth arguing over a piece of fruit to make her happy. I also needed them to know that being employed didnt grant them superiorness. Just because we were broke didnt make us wrong or make me a pushover. Had i not been there my poor gf would have been so crushed she most likely would have abandoned a whole weeks worth of food for our family. Stormed out crying empty handed vowing to never return to that store There tone was as if we were somehow stealing their valuable time by demanding justice & proof. In truth these people are the time thiefs. They work at the dmv, as bill collectors & telemarketers, security guards, social workers and yes at grocery stores too. They seem to always be there to attempt to belittle the public with their burecracy & judgement. There weapons are rules, red tape combined with fear & embaressment with their tactics right out of bullying 101. I do love that the government feeds me just wish they fed everyone so it didnt feel so taboo in the checkout line, just a socialist at heart i guess.


----------



## urchin

I would do the same thing.


----------



## cummininhot

Lemon extract is 83% and cost the same. Trow some in a bottle of squirt or mountain poo


----------



## turnip

there's a store up in the northbay which allows you to purchase hot case/hot prepped foods with your ebt & also bulk medicinal herbs which is pretty rockin i think. basically, you can buy anything you can put into your body (alcohol aside) with your foodstamps.

i bought a few varieties of local artisan expensive as hell sheep cheese in CA with my ebt once & the cashier girl (prolly 18) gave me the snidest look. what up with that? just tryin some cheesies.


----------



## DuHastMich

I'm an old school 'paper' food stamp mogul...and when you talk about pissing off cashiers, purchasing two ten cent pieces of Now and Later to get back $.90 in real money did it every time.

Repeat said process until you can get your smokes, beer and dime bag, and you're all set!


----------

